# Neutro + and dosing..



## Bhu (9 Oct 2014)

Hi

Well my high tech cube has been running for 16 days now and has been going great but the last few days some plants are developing holes in the leaves. The crypts are getting holes in their older leaves but my alternanthera Rosaefolia has had leaves in all parts get holes and wear away. Also my Amazon sword echinodorus belheri has grown huge but one of the leaves is pinched and has holes and slightly pale yellow in colour. All classic signs of lack of ferts!

This problem is my own fault  I had read the dosing wrong on my neutro+ and was only adding 3-4ml a day when it should be more like 15ml a day! Also with the co2 and light being high there has been huge plant growth...

So now I'm dosing 15ml of the neutro+ a day and things look a bit better already. Much more pearling and the holes have stopped. As im new to this high tech and feeding and very new to this product what should/ can I do? Can I add more than the recommended 15ml for a 150lt aquarium? Will that cause problems with algae or pollute the water for fish and shrimps?

The tank is heavily planted here is a picture to see density of plants...






So does anyone else use the neutro+? Can I or should I up the dose?

Any suggestions appreciated.

Cheers

Bhu

Ahhhhhh found the fert part of the forum now! If any mods are online can you please move this thread to the Aquarium Fert section lol  tnx


----------



## Vazkez (9 Oct 2014)

Ho there,

not many members using premixed fert as they are so expensive compare to dry salt. You will do beter look on EI doseing with dry salt too.

Anyway the lable on premixed fert is for medium plant load. If your tank is heavy planted with high light and CO2 you will have to add much more. Specially when everything start to grow.

Anyway if you do not want to waste too much money have a look here....

http://www.ukaps.org/index.php?page=dosing-with-dry-salts

Vazz


----------



## Bhu (9 Oct 2014)

Are all EI salts the same quality/ purity? Where best to buy them?


----------



## Vazkez (9 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Are all EI salts the same quality/ purity? Where best to buy them?



Not much chemistry guy here but yes they should be same...

Sponzor on this side (APF) has very good service and selling EI starting kit (all you need in one pack) for less then 20 and it's gonna hold for you at least a half year.


http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/ei-starter-kit.html


----------



## Bhu (9 Oct 2014)

Tnx


----------



## Vazkez (9 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Tnx



Your very welcom 

Glad to help.


----------



## langer! (19 Oct 2014)

I have the above starter kit and it's incredibly easy, I was a bit worried about how complex it would be, the hardest bit of it is   Scooping out the salts into the containers (very easy) one mix last about 2 weeks (250l) when dosing is exactly the same as the ready mix, just pour it in. I think (only been using it about a month and a half) that the whole kit will last a year??? Ish?? So a fraction the price of ready mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhu (19 Oct 2014)

Sure I have the starter kit now too. Still want to use up all my neutro+ at that price... I'm not totally happy with the neutro+ to be honest. Some of the plants have done great. The LB hasn't grown at all, and now one crypt has melted  not sure I can completely blame the feed.


----------



## Vazkez (19 Oct 2014)

Bhu said:


> Sure I have the starter kit now too. Still want to use up all my neutro+ at that price... I'm not totally happy with the neutro+ to be honest. Some of the plants have done great. The LB hasn't grown at all, and now one crypt has melted  not sure I can completely blame the feed.



I will blame Co2 an / or flow

EDIT:

try to put the spray bar at the back side of the tank (?)


----------



## Bhu (19 Oct 2014)

Yes I know, but there is an exact similar crypt 4 inches away and zero melt. Lots of co2 bubbles being washed all over the tank. I did try to use Neutro co2 to kill some BBA on bogwood that may have done it but is far from the crypt concerned. I also added some Phosphates as well to try to get rid of GSA on my Anubis so maybe also these changes could have upset it!  live and learn. All the new leaves on it look great so I'm optimistic


----------



## ian_m (19 Oct 2014)

Some plants just melt away in the presence liquid carbon, maybe crypts do?


----------



## Bhu (19 Oct 2014)

Vazkez said:


> I will blame Co2 an / or flow
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> try to put the spray bar at the back side of the tank (?)



I'm just about to add another 1000lt/h spray bar and move them both to the back as well. At the moment I'm limited with the eheim spray bar as it won't let me run it down the back as I can't run the crook pipe from the side due to the lid. I will be making my own crook soon and make it so I can run the spray bar from the back.


----------

